# Switchroot plans to release Android on the Nintendo Switch within the next five days



## Gon Freecss (Jul 25, 2019)

Interesting!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 25, 2019)

The world needs an android console

that definitely has never happened before


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2019)

Won't use it myself, but always nice to see Android ports to various devices.


----------



## Chary (Jul 25, 2019)

I won't make use of this at all, but the idea of running Android on a Switch just seems really fun. Inhome streaming to the Switch would be especially great.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jul 25, 2019)

This will rule for comics. I use my phone but the switches screens slightly bigger and I can slap in a bigger SD card and hold much more. I just hope the interface they get is smooth and fast


----------



## Lodad (Jul 25, 2019)

I hope Steam Link app is a possibility sometime in the future, very exciting!

EDIT: Hopefully also dual booting on a single SD card will be supported someday as well, but still pumped.


----------



## Liv2MsTrb8T (Jul 25, 2019)

Have you awesome folks developed a way to reboot to a payload?


----------



## renjiVII (Jul 25, 2019)

I somewhat wanted to have an android tablet someday and this is just what I was looking for


----------



## Sonansune (Jul 25, 2019)

dang it, should keep the other switch


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 25, 2019)

But can it call 911 in case of Crysis.


----------



## Flame (Jul 25, 2019)

the switch is now on par with the ouya... 

as much it hurts as a ouya fanboy, you finally win nintendo.


----------



## Qubarf (Jul 25, 2019)

Reboot to payload works, as confirmed by langerhans (That is if he got lp0 working!)


----------



## burial (Jul 25, 2019)

So would the switch emulating android emulating n64/ps1 be possible and good?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2019)

burial said:


> So would the switch emulating android emulating n64/ps1 be possible and good?


The Switch isn't emulating Android, it's running it natively off actual hardware.

So long as the GPU drivers work well, N64 and PS1 should run quite well via Android, as well as DS with DraStic.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 25, 2019)

burial said:


> So would the switch emulating android emulating n64/ps1 be possible and good?



Both are already good on Horizon. I'm interested in Saturn, Wii/GC, DS that aren't good.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jul 25, 2019)

Can't wait to use this with Rekado to send payloads to another switch . I wonder if those Wii games for the Shield will work.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 25, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Both are already good on Horizon. I'm interested in Saturn, Wii/GC, DS that aren't good.


 Expect DS vía Drastic to run at perfect speed, it even runs like that in cheap Android devices. 

Great news, this is the only reason I hacked my unpatched switch to beggin with.


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> the switch is now on par with the ouya...
> 
> as much it hurts as a ouya fanboy, you finally win nintendo.


You've just reminded me that the Ouya online services got shutdown around a month ago. It had potential but the marketing was horrible and there was broken promises. What a shame!


----------



## chaosblack954 (Jul 25, 2019)

Need this for Geforce Now , moonlight.


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 25, 2019)

Anyway, time to wait indefinitely for a Resurrection Remix port for switch.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 25, 2019)

This if it works properly should open up soooo many possibilities.


----------



## b17bomber (Jul 25, 2019)

Will the joycons work for this, as like a bluetooth controller for android?


----------



## jack980517 (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm so excited and bitter at the same time. I bought an unhackable Switch because I'm not interested in piracy or emulators on Switch. I would have never anticipated that Android would be ported to it. If I held off just a little longer (for the newer model with enhanced battery), or bought a hackable one, I would have had the best of both worlds.
Also, since no one mentioned it: Valve ported HL2 and Portal to the Nvidia Shield. Other Android devices cannot directly run them, and would struggle to do so even with hacks. The Switch having the same chip as the Shield means that it could potentially run these two games. Now that's awesome!


----------



## enigma85 (Jul 25, 2019)

I want to see how DamonPS2 runs... Dot hack on the switch would be a blast.


----------



## 1NOOB (Jul 25, 2019)

san andreas on the switch yeahhhh.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

Cannot come soon enough :3


----------



## MiiJack (Jul 25, 2019)

now we can do a benchmark test.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jul 25, 2019)

b17bomber said:


> Will the joycons work for this, as like a bluetooth controller for android?


They said it would but it doesn't work well for some games.

According to the notes:

Some apps don't handle joycon inputs correctly


----------



## sawao_yama (Jul 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> the switch is now on par with the ouya...
> 
> as much it hurts as a ouya fanboy, you finally win nintendo.


That it will fail as soon as it released? Lol coz that ain’t happening.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jul 25, 2019)

Now you can play Angry Birds and Plants vs. Zombies on your Nintendo Switch!!! It's a great time to be alive.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 25, 2019)

I hope Android TV versions of apps work with this. Would love to turn the Switch into a glorified cable box!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 25, 2019)

I’m excited about how the Bluetooth will work. Could we finally use Bluetooth headphones? Can we connect the wii more? Also, this comes at a great time for me. My battery in my k1 tablet is very bad. Kind of don’t want to replace the battery.


----------



## tabnk (Jul 25, 2019)

Great. PCSX-R can finally run at 2x native now.


----------



## theguyver (Jul 25, 2019)

does anyone know if it will have sleep mode  ?


----------



## ombus (Jul 25, 2019)

from the moment i got a switch i wanted this  wanna play some android games after my phone broke


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 25, 2019)

theguyver said:


> does anyone know if it will have sleep mode  ?



IDK but it's supposed to have reboot to payload and you could just switch to Horizon and put it to sleep, then use Fusee Starter to switch back, so that's everything you'd need.


----------



## stewacide (Jul 25, 2019)

Very excited for this.

(Desktop) Linux runs great on Switch, unfortunately touchscreen support in Linux - especially at small screen sizes - is terrible.

I sometimes play PUBG Mobile on my little iPhone SE; on Switch it'll surely be a much better experience.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2019)

Do we know if it will require one to use SXOS or AutoRCM, etc to use this?


----------



## XDel (Jul 25, 2019)

Would much prefer Linux, though this is pretty cool for fans of phone OS'.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

This will speed up the ps2 emulation for sure


----------



## Liv2MsTrb8T (Jul 25, 2019)

XDel said:


> Would much prefer Linux, though this is pretty cool for fans of phone OS'.


l4t will receive some updates too


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 25, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The Switch isn't emulating Android, it's running it natively off actual hardware.
> 
> So long as the GPU drivers work well, N64 and PS1 should run quite well via Android, as well as DS with DraStic.



DC as well, this DC fanboi hopes? (Am I the only one who remembers that there are games on the DC consoles that have very little chance of seeing a rerelease, let alone a port to the Switch?)

Saturn would be nice as well, but I can count the games that are exclusive to that system where emulation is concerned that I actually want to play on two hands at most.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jack980517 said:


> I'm so excited and bitter at the same time. I bought an unhackable Switch because I'm not interested in piracy or emulators on Switch. I would have never anticipated that Android would be ported to it. If I held off just a little longer (for the newer model with enhanced battery), or bought a hackable one, I would have had the best of both worlds.
> Also, since no one mentioned it: Valve ported HL2 and Portal to the Nvidia Shield. Other Android devices cannot directly run them, and would struggle to do so even with hacks. The Switch having the same chip as the Shield means that it could potentially run these two games. Now that's awesome!



eBay is your friend. It's how I got a second standalone Switch tablet and added onto it from there!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Natehaxx said:


> This will speed up the ps2 emulation for sure



You're _very _optimistic. Some might argue _too_ optimistic.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



fvig2001 said:


> They said it would but it doesn't work well for some games.
> 
> According to the notes:
> 
> Some apps don't handle joycon inputs correctly



Does this also apply to Pro Controllers? And does it matter if one is using the Joy-Cons as connected to the tablet, wired to the dock, or completely wireless? I ask because lakka-switch has issues with pretty much everything wireless that isn't Joy-Cons snapped onto the tablet itself!


----------



## npiet1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hopefully this gives us something for the patched units.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> DC as well, this DC fanboi hopes? (Am I the only one who remembers that there are games on the DC consoles that have very little chance of seeing a rerelease, let alone a port to the Switch?)
> 
> Saturn would be nice as well, but I can count the games that are exclusive to that system where emulation is concerned that I actually want to play on two hands at most.
> 
> ...



Play runs some games pretty well, let's see about démon ps2


----------



## PRAGMA (Jul 25, 2019)

Gonna be fun to use Emby on this :L


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 25, 2019)

Natehaxx said:


> Play runs some games pretty well, let's see about démon ps2



DaemonPS2 is...contentious, to say the least.

https://pcsx2.net/286-the-pcsx2-team-s-statement-regarding-the-damonps2-emulator.html


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

We all already know that's stolen code.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jul 25, 2019)

This is cool eventhough I have really no plans turning my switch into an android tablet.


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 25, 2019)

Sweet, I've been patiently waiting for this to release.
Very exciting times ahead


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Jul 25, 2019)

This is cool. 

I don’t want to be pedantic but the Shield tablet is powered by a Tegra K1. It’s the Shield TV that is powered by a Tegra X1


----------



## Viri (Jul 25, 2019)

Wow, Switch is finally getting a port of Fire Emblem Heroes, in a way!


----------



## Xabring (Jul 25, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> The world needs an android console
> 
> that definitely has never happened before


the ouya was an apparent fiasco and I miss the Xperia Play :,(



MiiJack said:


> now we can do a benchmark test.



I'll be curious of the results, providing drivers are up to notch.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 25, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> You've just reminded me that the Ouya online services got shutdown around a month ago. It had potential but the marketing was horrible and there was broken promises. What a shame!


I always found it the other way around, honestly  Marketing was fantastic, hence #1 kickstarter for a while, but with all corners of gaming market already preoccupied ("proper" gamers had their big consoles, budget/casual ones played on oldies and tablets, indie fans played on PCs, and those in need of emulators had homebrew scene), it was basically a product for nobody, which is why OUYA really failed.


----------



## beermonkey (Jul 25, 2019)

Does show tomb raider running on switch. That and shield Borderlands 2 and pre sequel is enough for me to jump on the hype train...


----------



## Cava (Jul 25, 2019)

Native 1080p mario galaxy and kart wii when?


----------



## ganons (Jul 25, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> DC as well, this DC fanboi hopes? (Am I the only one who remembers that there are games on the DC consoles that have very little chance of seeing a rerelease, let alone a port to the Switch?)



Redream should run without any problems. Best DC emulator right now.


----------



## scionae (Jul 25, 2019)

Now I can finally farm on my gachas with 3 devices


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

Play some pokemon go or asphalt


----------



## Drban789 (Jul 25, 2019)

wow i've been waiting for this all summer.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 25, 2019)

In before ... some idiot fan buys a second switch to use Nintendo app to voice chat while playing splatoon


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 25, 2019)

Android on the switch was bound to happen eventually.
I'll be making a tutorial, just like i did with the Linux installation guide as soon as this releases.


----------



## Qubarf (Jul 25, 2019)

By the way people, the first release won’t have lp0, just the normal s2idle. What this means is that no deal sleep so it won’t have the same battery life as horizon.
Also, it won’t have reboot to payload (as this is still a beta!  )


----------



## ELY_M (Jul 25, 2019)

I am planning to use this on my trinket switch


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 25, 2019)

ganons said:


> Redream should run without any problems. Best DC emulator right now.



So many emulators to try and test out and configure, too little time! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cava said:


> Native 1080p mario galaxy and kart wii when?



When you can easily swap the chips out via a socket and use liquid metal cooling to keep the Tegra X1 cool!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 25, 2019)

heh...nice timing...sort of. 

I've got a nvidia shield tablet. Downright awesome device (I'd say "best tablet I ever had", but that's not saying as much)...but it got a crack on the screen about a week ago*. It would be nice to replace my tablet with a tablet that almost accidentally happens to double as a nintendo game console. 




*for clarity sake: I've used this thing on a daily basis for at least the last two years now (I have it for about four years now. Not since release, but not that long after that). Considering it daily commutes with me, the crack isn't as much saying as much of either build quality or my negligence, but rather a "the law of large numbers".


----------



## ganons (Jul 25, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Android on the switch was bound to happen eventually.
> I'll be making a tutorial, just like i did with the Linux installation guide as soon as this releases.



Not asking a for a video tutorial but would Nintendo flag it if someone make a YouTube tutorial?


----------



## Shrike (Jul 25, 2019)

Hype! RPGMakerMV Ports on switch <3

Btw.. is there a way to use the joycons as Bluetooth devices in Android?


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 25, 2019)

ganons said:


> Not asking a for a video tutorial but would Nintendo flag it if someone make a YouTube tutorial?


That I can't give you a definitive answer on.
Besides written guides are much better af if you want to re-read some instructions you don't have to pause/play anything over and over.


----------



## Drban789 (Jul 25, 2019)

When you realise the excitement for android release is in 5 days!! 
The realisation for a 5 day wait for android


----------



## Lazyboss (Jul 25, 2019)

Do you guys not have phones?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

I am looking forward mostly to run PS4 Remote Play and either OSRS through the mobile app or most likely through a VPS (because 3rd party clients>Vanilla client every time).


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

Lazyboss said:


> Do you guys not have phones?


Actually, no, I don't. Mine broke 2 weeks ago ;_;


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jul 25, 2019)

One of those "Why? Because why the hell not, lol" moments.


----------



## Runehasa (Jul 25, 2019)

Moonlight with Joy Con Support Plz


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Won't use it myself, but always nice to see Android ports to various devices.



Really ? Why ? I would.. I used them on Samsung Smartphone (Wifi only) and absolutely loved it. I have an iPhone (Verizon) but I want to use it for home only. I want Kodi and other on it so I can use it on my big screen instead of buying Nividia Shield TV.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Really ? Why ? I would.. I used them on Samsung Smartphone (Wifi only) and absolutely loved it. I have an iPhone (Verizon) but I want to use it for home only. I want Kodi and other on it so I can use it on my big screen instead of buying Nividia Shield TV.


Because I have half a dozen devices within arm's reach that already run Android natively. I don't need another buggy Android device when I can do already do everything this port will do, but without the bugs. 

I own a Shield Portable, Shield Tablet, Shield TV, an HP Touchpad with Android on it, and a Galaxy S8, so I'm not exactly missing anything if I don't use this myself.


----------



## mrcroket (Jul 25, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Because I have half a dozen devices within arm's reach that already run Android natively. I don't need another buggy Android device when I can do already do everything this port will do, but without the bugs.
> 
> I own a Shield Portable, Shield Tablet, Shield TV, an HP Touchpad with Android on it, and a Galaxy S8, so I'm not exactly missing anything if I don't use this myself.



Good for you. I want to play my pc games on streaming in my switch, and with this android port you can do it now natively (its include geforce now app), also I have an android tablet too, but its not a videogames console, its bigger and flatter, and smartphones are not to play videogames.

Maybe you don't find this useful, but others (like me) may find it


----------



## Qubarf (Jul 25, 2019)

Geforce streming app doesn't work with all laptops right?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2019)

mrcroket said:


> Good for you. I want to play my pc games on streaming in my switch, and with this android port you can do it now natively (its include gerforce now app), also I have an android tablet too, but its not a videogames console, its bigger and flatter, and smartphones are not to play videogames.
> 
> Maybe you don't find this usefully, but others (like me) may find it


...I didn't say it wasn't useful, simply that _I_ have no use for it. He asked me why, so I explained. As I noted in my original post, it's always nice to see Android ports to various devices.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

Random thought, is this going to have OTG support? Both in Tablet form and Docked mode?


----------



## Qubarf (Jul 25, 2019)

AFAIK on first release it wont have usb support in tablet mode but docked usb should work like normal


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

Hamdan said:


> AFAIK on first release it wont have usb support in tablet mode but docked usb should work like normal


ok that's not too bad so. Another thought is dual booting Lakka and Android, but then again, lakka may not even be needed if emulator compatibility is as good as I'm hoping it will be.


----------



## Qubarf (Jul 25, 2019)

StarGazerTom said:


> ok that's not too bad so. Another thought is dual booting Lakka and Android, but then again, lakka may not even be needed if emulator compatibility is as good as I'm hoping it will be.


Dualbooting is though to be very difficult on android and the developers have strongly advised against it but if it's lakka you want, I am sure emulators will run without any problems on android.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 25, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Because I have half a dozen devices within arm's reach that already run Android natively. I don't need another buggy Android device when I can do already do everything this port will do, but without the bugs.
> 
> I own a Shield Portable, Shield Tablet, Shield TV, an HP Touchpad with Android on it, and a Galaxy S8, so I'm not exactly missing anything if I don't use this myself.



Good for you. If I use my apps on it and it is too buggy and struggle then I will get a Shield version. I doubt because my favourite streaming app should works fine on this one, I hope.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

Hamdan said:


> Dualbooting is though to be very difficult on android and the developers have strongly advised against it but if it's lakka you want, I am sure emulators will run without any problems on android.


Yeah, part of me is even expecting stuff to work even better than Lakka honestly. Had far more time to mature and all that.


----------



## chaleman (Jul 25, 2019)

question guys.. will the joycons be recognized as directly connected to the switch or will they be recoginzed as a bluetooth control?  I'm asking this because of possible lagging on the inputs...  thanks...


----------



## zeveroth (Jul 25, 2019)

Will this work with output? Angry birds 2 would be great on the big screen.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

So this means i can play PUBG mobile on Switch?!


----------



## wormdood (Jul 25, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Hype! RPGMakerMV Ports on switch <3
> 
> Btw.. is there a way to use the joycons as Bluetooth devices in Android?


yes you can use joycons with android ...open bluetooth on your phone and press the sync button on your joycon (try it with your phone assuming you have an android phone)... but only as standalone controllers not as a pair ... you can also sync ps4 controllers to android (hold home and share to put the controller  into pairing mode )

But the issue with this is the apps/games controls don't always map to the controllers well on android and if the apps developer didn't intend controller support then you need a rooted device and a 3rd party app to adjust your controllers inputs


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 25, 2019)

@Chary the Shield Tablet is Tegra K1, not X1. Shield TV is X1.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jul 25, 2019)

Very looking forward to Drastic on the Switch


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

HYPE


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 25, 2019)

This is basically what I've been waiting for since the Switch was just hacked. I don't like carrying a separate tablet around, it's why I stopped using my Nexus 7 when phones started to get bigger, didn't seem like the extra inch and a half or so was worth it.
But I carry the Switch around with me anyway, and I've always thought it would be nice to have a secondary use for it when I'm not using it to play games (which is most of the time TBH, don't play games that often) 

I hope Steam Link works. That and Kodi (or some other media app I can pirate with) are the things I'm most interested in.
I recently got a GameSir T1s and the Steam Link app works well with that. The bigger screen of the Switch would be nicer though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2019)

So, this requires CFW and hacking? So far, that hasn't been clarified.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> So, this requires CFW and hacking? So far, that hasn't been clarified.


You need to be able to enter RCM and use the Hekate bootloader to load Android, that's it. You don't need any CFW (like Atmosphere or SX), just RCM and Hekate.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You need to be able to enter RCM and use the Hekate bootloader to load Android, that's it. You don't need any CFW (like Atmosphere or SX), just RCM and Hekate.



Well, I guess that's less of a hassle. Good.


----------



## ganons (Jul 25, 2019)

This is the closest X1 tablet we will have


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2019)

ganons said:


> This is the closest X1 tablet we will have


The Google Pixel C had an X1 in it, which released in 2015. And a full speed one, not the underclocked one in the Switch. So yeah, not really.


----------



## DEADLYkerv666 (Jul 25, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 174151​
> As the Nintendo Switch homebrew scene continues to develop at a rapid pace, one of the biggest feats has been the possibility of running Android OS on your Nintendo Switch console. Since the system runs on the Tegra X1 chipset, which coincidentally also powers the Nvidia Shield tablet, scene developers have decided to invest their time into getting a form of Android working on the Nintendo Switch. Back in June, we got our first major tease as to just what that would mean for the community, with amazing possibilities such as watching media apps not normally available on the Switch's OS, using it as a comic reader, playing mobile games and apps, getting solid performance in emulators like DraStic, or playing games through remote play.
> 
> According to the team behind the project, they're looking at hopefully releasing their first public beta within the next five days. So, as excitement and anticipation builds, make sure to go grab an extra micro SD card, as the installation will require you to dedicate the entire contents of the micro SD to the installation. You can be certain that the moment the release drops, an informative news post here will quickly follow. For now, let us know what feature you're most excited to test out by using Android on your Switch!
> ...


----------



## Ninn (Jul 25, 2019)

Woo Hoo! Can't wait.
Endless possibilities on the


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 25, 2019)

So with this we will now get

Full Speed DS emulation
Full Speed DC emulation
Saturn Emulation(not sure of the speed)
GC/Wii emulation(not sure of the speed)
Gamestreaming via Geforce Now/Moonlight(Which technically means full speed emulation for any system your pc is capable of emulating)
RPGMakerVX ports
Netflix(Even though it might only be 420p)
Native media player(Docked mode can output 4k/30fps so 4k movies on memory card should be able to be played through the likes of cNx player)

Am i missing anything?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

Random thought, hopefully someone can figure out how to fully unlock the speed of the Usb3.0 port in the back of the dock. Would be nice.


----------



## ganons (Jul 25, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> So with this we will now get
> 
> Full Speed DS emulation
> Full Speed DC emulation
> ...



Kodi (is it still a thing?) Or those movie streaming apps such cyberflix


----------



## DaveLister (Jul 25, 2019)

Oh goody switch malware will be more prevalent.......


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

DaveLister said:


> Oh goody switch malware will be more prevalent.......


Not hard to avoid at all.


----------



## burt111 (Jul 25, 2019)

Lodad said:


> I hope Steam Link app is a possibility sometime in the future, very exciting!
> 
> EDIT: Hopefully also dual booting on a single SD card will be supported someday as well, but still pumped.


Would be cool to use ps4 remote play with this


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 25, 2019)

it's better than the ouya because the epic gpu.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 25, 2019)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> it's better than the ouya because the epic gpu.



While true cpu overclocking would still be a necessity for the likes of dolphin. Any word on the range were gonna be able to overclock?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2019)

I'd personally like to know about underclocking. Using the switch as a little mp3 player while travelling would be great.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> While true cpu overclocking would still be a necessity for the likes of dolphin. Any word on the range were gonna be able to overclock?


As noted in the XDA post, the CPU starts at 1ghz base, biased performance mode is clocked at 1.4ghz, and full performance clock is 1.7ghz

No idea on GPU clocks, though. I would guess stock Switch when it's undocked, but could probably go higher.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 25, 2019)

Anyone know what the HDMI version on the dock is? Would be neat to use Kodi for 4k HDR stuff.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 25, 2019)

coffinbirth said:


> Anyone know what the HDMI version on the dock is? Would be neat to use Kodi for 4k HDR stuff.



The HDMI port on the Switch's dock is HDMI 1.4a, which can support up to 4K at 30FPS. So for 4K movies and such it should work fine (since most movies run at 24FPS).


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 25, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> The HDMI port on the Switch's dock is HDMI 1.4a, which can support up to 4K at 30FPS. So for 4K movies and such it should work fine (since most movies run at 24FPS).


Ah, so that's a no. 
HDR support didn't happen until HDMI 2.0a.
Bummer.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 26, 2019)

Flame said:


> the switch is now on par with the ouya...
> 
> as much it hurts as a ouya fanboy, you finally win nintendo.






except it is portable and  sporting an X1


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 26, 2019)

chaleman said:


> question guys.. will the joycons be recognized as directly connected to the switch or will they be recoginzed as a bluetooth control?  I'm asking this because of possible lagging on the inputs...  thanks...



They connect via Bluetooth, although in my experience there is no lag whatsoever.


----------



## brunocar (Jul 26, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> The world needs an android console
> 
> that definitely has never happened before


just imagine playing... xcom, i guess, thats the only cool game i can think off that is on android and not on the switch.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 26, 2019)

If anyone is interested, a list of Android games.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Android_games


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2019)

damn, this is so epic
i hope i can get games like mario run running on this at full speed
i don't have an android myself so this would be a good substitute until i get one


----------



## Lodad (Jul 26, 2019)

This list seems a lot smaller than it should be.


----------



## ganons (Jul 26, 2019)

We're now testing the final build before public release to hunt down bugs.

-Ave (@warnvod)


----------



## Naster (Jul 26, 2019)

Can’t wait to test all android shit


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 26, 2019)

we have phones, it's just that they don't have 256 core maxwell gpu's and controllers attached to the sides.


----------



## rafaelia (Jul 26, 2019)

Having android as a horizon replacement with all the functionality is the dream.

Unlikely I know, but one can hope.


----------



## zragnarok (Jul 26, 2019)

brunocar said:


> just imagine playing... xcom, i guess, thats the only cool game i can think off that is on android and not on the switch.



For me its the non gaming Android apps that would be useful... Youtube TV, Hulu, Kindle, Comic/Manga, SMB Network explorer, hell a full brown Chrome browser.


----------



## brunocar (Jul 26, 2019)

zragnarok said:


> For me its the non gaming Android apps that would be useful... Youtube TV, Hulu, Kindle, Comic/Manga, SMB Network explorer, hell a full brown Chrome browser.


why use a switch for that? just use a different device with a better screen


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2019)

brunocar said:


> why use a switch for that? just use a different device with a better screen


Portability. Also, early switches have amazing screens, in particular, launch night switches. Not to mention having yet ANOTHER device, when you can just use 1 instead of 2 or 3.


----------



## brunocar (Jul 26, 2019)

StarGazerTom said:


> Portability. Also, early switches have amazing screens, in particular, launch night switches. Not to mention having yet ANOTHER device, when you can just use 1 instead of 2 or 3.


uh... just use an android tablet or a phone.


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Jul 26, 2019)

I hope for Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp at least. v.v
Probably not.


----------



## Skirlez (Jul 26, 2019)

Chary said:


> make sure to go grab an extra micro SD card, as the installation will require you to dedicate the entire contents of the micro SD to the installation.


Why is that?
I can't think of a problem with the original data still being there, except for it being messy. I don't even see that quote on the original page.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh I missed that part where you need a dedicated sd card, I'm out. Not interested in switching sd cards all the time.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 26, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Oh I missed that part where you need a dedicated sd card, I'm out. Not interested in switching sd cards all the time.



It still baffles me how people restrain to adapt to something, just because of such simple things like an easy SD swap that will not take you more than two seconds to do lol. I agree with many people saying that we, milenials get used or want everything nearly at an instant with no effort needed.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 26, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> It still baffles me how people restrain to adapt to something, just because of such simple things like an easy SD swap that will not take you more than two seconds to do lol. I agree with many people saying that we, milenials get used or want everything nearly at an instant with no effort needed.



You're just being straight ignorant with that comment. It's not 2 seconds you will have to send the payloads back and forth. The whole point to me is to do things on the fly. Not to mention people make threads all the time how their sd card reader has gone out and it's because they're removing their sd card all the time I take care to never remove mine by using nxmtp and install games through usb. So buddy why don't you worry about yourself if you want to switch sd cards all the time knock yourself out and stop worrying about what I want to don't want to do. That's a good lesson in life in general stay in your own lane stay out of mine.


----------



## Skirlez (Jul 26, 2019)

That was fast. I was just asking why we need to do it out of curiosity, I actually have another Micro SD Card.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 26, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Oh I missed that part where you need a dedicated sd card, I'm out. Not interested in switching sd cards all the time.



The ability to dual boot as well as reboot to payload will be released in future updates. But as far as everything that will be available with android on switch not being interested simply because (as of now) u need a separate sd card is pretty silly. But hey to each its own.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 26, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> The ability to dual boot as well as reboot to payload will be released in future updates. But as far as everything that will be available with android on switch not being interested simply because (as of now) u need a separate sd card is pretty silly. But hey to each its own.



I already explained myself a gave a logical reason why (bad sd card reader when removing sd card over and over) you might end up in that situation, or not I really don't care but yet you seem worried about what I do? Now THAT is silly.

If you can give me one reason why me using Android or not effects your life in any way, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2019)

I think the big thing that folks are missing is that this is early days. Things such as Dual booting are going to be taking a back seat to getting it up and actually working.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 26, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> I already explained myself a gave a logical reason why (bad sd card reader when removing sd card over and over) you might end up in that situation, or not I really don't care but yet you seem worried about what I do? Now THAT is silly.
> 
> If you can give me one reason why me using Android or not effects your life in any way, I'd love to hear it.




Huh? No one cares if u use it or not dude. I said it's silly to not be interested SOLELY because of the fact u have to use a dedicated memory card. I also expressed the fact that dual booting and reboot to payload are coming later if u just wanted to wait.

But to think i or anyone else really cares if u use it or not is delusional. Stop thinking so highly of yourself.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 26, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> You're just being straight ignorant with that comment. It's not 2 seconds you will have to send the payloads back and forth. The whole point to me is to do things on the fly. Not to mention people make threads all the time how their sd card reader has gone out and it's because they're removing their sd card all the time I take care to never remove mine by using nxmtp and install games through usb. So buddy why don't you worry about yourself if you want to switch sd cards all the time knock yourself out and stop worrying about what I want to don't want to do. That's a good lesson in life in general stay in your own lane stay out of mine.



I wasn't meant to be rude, sorry for that, I was just leaving my point of view regarding something that is a neglected reality nowdays, because you should know that I have been thinking and acting this way lately as well. Also, I'm not enforcing you to stop doing whatever you want, because I don't have the right to do so, so you still can do it anyway. And just to point it out, it wouldn't be on the fly actually, you'll still need to reboot the console to load a payload that boots into Horizon and backwards everytime, and one must do something really dumb to break the SD reader as it has a spring that ejects the card without any sign of damage or problems.

Anyway, as someone said, support for multiple partitions will come eventually so, is pointless to argue over this anymore haha.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 26, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> Huh? No one cares if u use it or not dude. I said it's silly to not be interested SOLELY because of the fact u have to use a dedicated memory card. I also expressed the fact that dual booting and reboot to payload are coming later if u just wanted to wait.
> 
> But to think i or anyone else really cares if u use it or not is delusional. Stop thinking so highly of yourself.



You put yourself out there that it was silly that someone else didn't want to switch sd cards, you were given a valid reason why that person doesn't want to do that. Still don't like it? Kiss my ass.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 26, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> I wasn't meant to be rude, sorry for that, I was just leaving my point of view regarding something that is a neglected reality nowdays, because you should know that I have been thinking and acting this way lately as well. Also, I'm not enforcing you to stop doing whatever you want, because I don't have the right to do so, so you still can do it anyway. And just to point it out, it wouldn't be on the fly actually, you'll still need to reboot the console to load a payload that boots into Horizon and backwards everytime, and one must do something really dumb to break the SD reader as it has a spring that ejects the card without any sign of damage or problems.
> 
> Anyway, as someone said, support for multiple partitions will come eventually so, is pointless to argue over this anymore haha.



Plenty of people have broken their sd card reader by just removing it and putting it back. Search gbatemp. Just move on and enjoy your android when dual boot is available I'll jump in it really shouldn't matter to anyone else what I do some people don't seem to understand that concept.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 26, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> You're just being straight ignorant with that comment. It's not 2 seconds you will have to send the payloads back and forth. The whole point to me is to do things on the fly. Not to mention people make threads all the time how their sd card reader has gone out and it's because they're removing their sd card all the time I take care to never remove mine by using nxmtp and install games through usb. So buddy why don't you worry about yourself if you want to switch sd cards all the time knock yourself out and stop worrying about what I want to don't want to do. That's a good lesson in life in general stay in your own lane stay out of mine.



just get a dongle and put hekate on it lol


----------



## Qubarf (Jul 27, 2019)

Just move on guys. This argument is childish, don’t ruin this thread.
BTW dude they are just trying to help you, it’s GBAtemp is.


----------



## Drban789 (Jul 27, 2019)

Does it release today? Says 27th July on the Xda website. Please say yes  @bylaws


----------



## ricflairandy (Jul 28, 2019)

Can you boot from a usb dongle?


----------

